
Slack is planning to go public in 2019 at a reported $7B valuation - leothekim
https://www.businessinsider.com/slack-plans-ipo-in-2019-2018-9
======
rayvy
My first thought when reading this on BI was _" the public markets will never
value Slack at $7B long-term"_. But after checking my cynicism, that thought
changed to _" It's nice to see one of these unicorns IPO, and hopefully more
follow soon"_

~~~
eip
They valued a Canadian weed stock with $20M in revenue at $20B.

~~~
rayvy
Emphasis on the _long term_ in my comment ;)

